# 1966 Coppertone Deluxe Stik-Shift



## 60sstuff (Dec 15, 2021)

An early 3 speed Stik-Shift Stingray with it‘s Original paint and deep tufted silver glow saddle.

This LB (Nov. 66) has the New “sweeping fastback handlebars” (I call them pull-backs) with the new matching copper glitter chubby grips.

This bike is essentially an early ‘67 that already has a dated ‘67 rear hub along with the smooth shifter handle.

Unfortunately the shift cable damaged the rear of guard which is common on these bikes.

I added the amber Stimsonite reflector for some added copper color.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 16, 2021)

wow thats nice !!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 16, 2021)

WOW! 😎 Simple Wow😎👍


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2021)

What kind of value would this have?


----------



## Jackpop (Dec 16, 2021)

Beautiful bike! When did they go to the whitewall silk?


----------



## vince72 (Dec 17, 2021)

How do you find these gems?


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 17, 2021)

The White Wall Slik was first offered in 1965 as shown in the Schwinn catalog.
The Black wall and White wall had the Yellow Oval on each side of the tire.

Typically the WW Slik was intended for the girls Slik-Chik model and the BW Slik was for the boys model.

This ‘66 Coppertone would have had a White Wall knobby on the back when new, but someone before me mounted the rear Slik and front westwind and they are a later date of 2nd quarter of ‘67.
This ‘67 Slik style does not have the Yellow Oval on it. The Slik is just spelled out by now on the sidewall.

Also the above Copper ’66 did not have the single cable clamp on the top bar when I purchased it.
There is no mark in the paint showing that it was ever there, so I did not want to add that clamp.


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 17, 2021)

WOW!!!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 17, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> The White Wall Slik was first offered in 1965 as shown in the Schwinn catalog.
> The Black wall and White wall had the Yellow Oval on each side of the tire.
> 
> Typically the WW Slik was intended for the girls Slik-Chik model and the BW Slik was for the boys model.
> ...



wow incredible tires !!


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 1, 2022)

I have the exact bike. All original but needs to be detailed. Pictures to follow


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 2, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> I have the exact bike. All original but needs to be detailed. Pictures to follow


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 2, 2022)

Should clean up very nice if I can ever get around to it. Dated coded tires & all. Cheers


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 2, 2022)

Real nice bike, love the 3 speed.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 2, 2022)

😎👍super cool ride 😎 can't wait to see it all detailed up!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

beautiful bike !!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 8, 2022)

Both very nice bikes. Wondering just where you located that Copper color rear reflector. I ask because I had 2 of those, sold one to a fellow who will remain nameless & still have the other. Only ones I've ever seen. So.... send me a PM on this please. Thanks Tommy


----------



## Nashman (Jan 8, 2022)

SUPERB!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 10, 2022)

All that Glitters is gold. 

Glitter grips to add more color appeal to the New ‘66 “Stick-Shift“ J38 / J39 series models.


----------



## Xtrem116 (Jan 14, 2022)

Just beautiful 😍


----------



## Lalo (Nov 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> An early 3 speed Stik-Shift Stingray with it‘s Original paint and deep tufted silver glow saddle.
> 
> This LB (Nov. 66) has the New “sweeping fastback handlebars” (I call them pull-backs) with the new matching copper glitter chubby grips.
> 
> ...



Beauty 💥


----------

